# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  HDD đòi format

## TranElly

- mình có: 1 cái laptop sài win7, 1 hdd của máy pc dung lượng 300gb kèm external box 3,5'', 1 tivi led đọc đc file video, audio, ảnh qua usb.
- mình sài cái hdd có đựng trong hddbox cho cả laptop và tivi, nhưng vừa rồi mình download đc ít film nên mình copy vô cái hddbox gần như là đầy cứng 3 ổ (hddbox mình chia làm 3 ổ)
- vấn đề ở đây là: hddbox của mình như thế nhưng cắm vô tivi vẫn chạy bình thường, nghe nhạc xem phim trên hddbox tốt, nhưng cứ cắm vô laptop là nó đòi format lại cả 3 ổ, có hôm thì cắm vô nó nhận cả 3 ổ đọc được dung lượng ổ nhưng ko tài nào tìm đc file, mình cho hiện các file ẩn cũng ko thấy. tất nhiên ngoài phim và nhạc trong đó ra mình còn rất nhiều đồ án, tài liệu... quan trọng không thể mất được.
--> mình muốn laptop của mình đọc được hddbox như trước mình phải làm thế nào?
nhân tiện mình cũng muốn gộp cả 3 ổ trong hddbox vào làm 1 mà không làm mất dữ liệu. nghe nói trong trình manage của win7 cũng gộp hdd vào mà không làm mất dữ liệu.
----> ai rành vấn đề này xin giúp mình về 2 vấn đề trên, mình xin cám ơn các bạn ghé thăm và giúp đỡ...

----------


## Dương Trúc Vy

*trả lời: hdd đòi format*

hiện tượng này là do ổ cứng của bạn mất cái file mbr đây là 1 cái file định hình để vào từng phân vùng ổ cứng của bạn hay còn nguyên nhân khác là ổ cứng của bạn bị bad hoặc bị phân mảnh quá nhiều. bạn hãy làm từng bước sau: đầu tiên bạn phải có đĩa hirent boot 9.0 trở lên trong đĩa này sẽ có chương trình hdd regenerator.
hình ảnh và hướng dẫn cụ thể cho bước này:

đây là hình ành ổ cứng báo lỗi.



cách khác phục như sau:
đầu tiên bạn cần có đĩa hiren’s boot cd bạn cho đĩa này vào và boot bằng cd



bạn chọn dòng 2. start boot cd
sẽ hiện ra tiếp



bạn lại chọn 9. next. nó lại hiện ra menu chọn nữa



và bạn chọn 1. hdd regenerator 1.51 (tùy theo hiren boot version của bạn mà cái 1.51 nó là số mấy nhé). nó sẽ nạp chương trình này



chương trình sẽ nhận ra hệ thống của bạn đang có ổ đĩa nào. nếu có nhìu ổ bạn chọn ổ nào cần tẩy. theo kinh nghiệm bạn nên bỏ ổ bị bad vào thôi các ổ còn lại rút ra hết. sau đó bạn nhấn phím bất kì để tiếp tục



nếu bạn biết khu vực nào bị bad thì bạn có thể nhập vào trực tiếp số mb bắt đầu để chương trình mần cho lẹ. không thì bạn cứ enter



và cứ để như thế cho đến khi 100% bạn sẽ thấy trong lúc nó quét nó hiện ra bao nhiêu bad sector trong ổ cứng
lúc đó reset lại máy tính là ok.


quá trình này rất lâu, tùy thuộc vào dung lượng của đĩa cứng và lỗi ( bad sector trên đĩa cứng ). sau khi bạn làm xong quá trình này, bước tiếp theo bạn vô windows bạn sử dụng chương trình defraggler ( để sữa lại phân mảnh của đĩa cứng ) sau đó bạn click chuột phải vào ổ đĩa cứng mà bạn vừa mới defrag xong bạn chọn properties -> tools -> error-checking ( tiếp theo bạn ấn check now nó sẽ hiện ra 2 ô vuông nhỏ bạn click vô 2 ô vuông nhỏ đó bạn ấn start ( sau đó bạn chỉ cần reset lại máy và để cho quá trình phục hồi file đó tiếp tục ). nhớ là kiên nhẫn bạn nhé. chúc bạn thành công

----------


## Seoprok45

*trả lời: hdd đòi format*

cái này mình cũng bị. cái ổ cứng mới mua về dùng mấy tháng cứ báo fomat hoài. bực cái mình, làm như trên cũng ko được. fotmat cấp thấp luôn. dùng được cả năm rồi. sau đó báo bad nữa mới kinh chứ? cuối cùng đem bảo hành về sài được nhưng ko yên tâm. cũng nhiều lúc điên điên.

----------

